
LA Speed Check, Becoming a Crew - slowhand09
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg73GKm7GgI
======
ColinWright
The video is put together nicely, but for those of you who prefer the written
word:

[https://www.thesr71blackbird.com/Aircraft/Stories/sr-71-blac...](https://www.thesr71blackbird.com/Aircraft/Stories/sr-71-blackbird-
speed-check-story)

As told by:

Major Brian Shul, USAF Retired

~~~
slowhand09
Thanks for posting this. This is one of many stories in the book "Sled
Driver", by Brian Shul. BTW, Hardcover prices have dropped, really. 11 Used
from $345.55 1 New from $999.00 from Amazon

------
slowhand09
A nice diversion, just in case you haven't heard the story... Or because it
never gets old. From Sled Driver.

